# Restocked Diddy's Old Tank



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I took a drive to SA today and picked up 6 3" Green Terrors for my 45.

I was really thinking about buying a Geryi but my wife would have my head if I spent $300. on a fish right now.

He also had a super vicious Tern for $185. but again I just can't really spend that kind of cash right now.

The GT's are really nice, it's nice to have more than one fish in a tank for once.

I will try and get some crappy blackbery pics up later. They don't really stay still log enough to get good pics tho.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool Can't wait to check em out. Key is not disclosing how much $$$ a said fish was.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

To true Bruner!! I never tell my husband what I spent on my fish....NEVER!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Meh, I'd rather not lie about money...

It only leads to problems...

The GT's are great!!

Just fed them some chopped up shrimp and they went CRAZY for it!!

I wish I could have taken them all...

G. had at least 50 of them crammed in a small tank at the store. It was like an angry mob of juvi GT's

They were even schooling before, If I just bought a few more I bet they would have kept it up. Now they are kinda doing their own thing.

They have so much personality it is amazing!!

I love these guys!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the GT's Bake, they look great and have good personality


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Some crappy pics for yall...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats on the GT's! They are pretty awesome fish.

I had one for a little while and I loved it. He was in my old 120g and I ended up cracking the bottom with a rock resulting in all 120 gallons on my floor







womp womp


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They look good. Nice.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your tank Sheppard, that really sucks!!

I am really digging these guys, they definitely have personality.

They were kinda skittish this morning, not sure why, they have been pretty relaxed and curious since I put them in the tank on Friday.

They don't seem to like the pellets I bought for them. They are eating flakes tho, and I gave them some chopped shrimp the other night which they loved. I'm gonna get them some bloodworms and some different pellets later this week.

Anyone know how fast they grow?

I want to get these guys BIG!!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I think they grow around the same size as dempseys if I'm not mistaken?

Anyway, I'm def looking into getting into this realm of chiclids. It has been SO long since I have have been able to keep more than one fish in in a tank, whether it be due to my turtles or having a serra. I LOVE the personalty of chiclids. It is truly unmatched.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I ran a cycle of API's general cure to make sure they didn't bring any parasites with them. Some of them had some fin damage as well which I suspect was from the store where there were over 100 crammed into a tiny tank.

They are eating like crazy now! I have been feeding them blood worms, and brine shrimp. They will also now take floating pellets, but they like to let them soften up before they eat them.

They are coming out of their shells now more too since they are eating better. They swim up to the glass to check me out, and charge to the top when I feed them.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I decided to dose the tank with melafix and primafix since one still has some funk on his dorsal and side fins. His tail is growing back from when he was bit in the store tho, so I think he is on the mends.

I also added a pleco, and 3 white snails to help with algae cleanup, and add to the tank. I was almost going to add some more plants, but they didn't have any broad sword plants like I want.

They went after the pleco as soon as I put him in, but I chased them away and fed them a feast of blood worms, tubifex, and brine shrimp. They are for a good 10 minutes as I poured it in the tank in small bursts and let them get all worked up.

They haven't bothered him since, and he is more adjusted now himself. The snails took off for the top after I added the fix's, they will get used to it for the week...


----------

